# Gibson L130



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Just became very interested in this guitar,not the typical Gibson sound,which attracted me to it.Can anyone tell me about this guitar?When was it released/designed and when did Gibson discontinue it?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Just became very interested in this guitar,not the typical Gibson sound,which attracted me to it.Can anyone tell me about this guitar?When was it released/designed and when did Gibson discontinue it?



I have one, very old, the L stands for "ladies" guitar as it has a small body. My Dad thinks the one I have was built late 40's early 50's but I can't confirm as the serial number is not legible anymore. Can't tell you much more about it though. Mine sounds very muddy, but I think it's due to shoddy repair work.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I have one, very old, the L stands for "ladies" guitar as it has a small body. My Dad thinks the one I have was built late 40's early 50's but I can't confirm as the serial number is not legible anymore. Can't tell you much more about it though. Mine sounds very muddy, but I think it's due to shoddy repair work.



Starbuck- are you referring to a L-30? The old archtop style? a L130 I'm familiar with is a small bodied flat top.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Heres a pic of the the guitar










Any info gtrguy?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Starbuck- are you referring to a L-30? The old archtop style? a L130 I'm familiar with is a small bodied flat top.


NO, it's a small body flattop. I was told at my local music store that it's likely that.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Hmmm,sounds like it's been around for a while,I'll email gibson customer support.What's their track record with customer service through email?
Who knows,if i try one and don't like it,ill trace the body and build my own,after all,that's a nice shape.I could do without the bridge though..


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Heres a pic of the the guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the one I was thinking of. Made from about '99 or '00 until just a couple of years ago.. 2006 maybe? They have bubinga back and sides. I've played a couple of tyhem, both were real nice sounding but typical of small guitars note a huge low end or exceptionally loud instruments, a pretty balanced sounding guitar from what I recall. Kind of a smaller bodied version of the CL35- same inlays, woods, etc.


----------



## tommac (Feb 9, 2012)

I also own a mint condition 2006 L-130. Beautiful instrument.


----------

